
Two Hidden Features Firefox 3 - kirubakaran
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/05/23/two-hidden-features-new-in-firefox-3/
======
pmjordan
Not exactly "hidden", but the two new features in the article are soft hyphens
(for automatic mid-word line breaking) and CSS display:inline-block. Good
stuff, although it's a shame that it hasn't been supported earlier, the
Mozilla team have been slow to catch up on these.

The soft hyphens are going to be tedious in practice if you're going to have
to insert them manually. LaTeX does automatic breaking, has anyone used any
stand-alone libraries that will insert the soft hyphens into a given chunk of
text automatically? The rules for this are different for each (human)
language, so it's not a 100% trivial problem; in some cases soft hyphen
support alone might not be enough, such as in case of the now obsolete German
way of breaking words containing ck into k-k. (the new rule is that the ck
isn't broken up and moved onto the new line entirely, so soft hyphens will
work now)

